# Training



## Macray (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi where can I get some training in or near London.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe Glenn would be the person for this.

There may be others though.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20185-Barista-Lesson-with-5M-Coffee-%28aka-Glenn%29&highlight=training+london+glenn


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Not wishing to hijack this thread ... But I am discovering several members do training ..... Is there or should there be a sticky somewhere showing who does what and where ?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a great idea!!!

Glenn???


----------

